# "ERROR: Your Vehicle is Not allowed to operate in Tampa Bay"



## bill1973 (May 12, 2015)

since Friday evening, when I click on the button to go online, I get an error message saying that my vehicle is not allowed to operate in Tampa bay. The app woeked perfectly less than an hour earlier.

Has anyone received this error and been able to cdorrect it. I'm using a iphone 6 plus. So far I've
1. logged out and back in
2. hard reset on my phone
3. uninstalled and reinstalled the app
4. reset my phone to factory defaults, then reinstalled the app.

Nothing has worked and I wasn't able to drive all weekend. UBER Support replied back pretty quickly on Friday, but I haven't heard anything since then. I've been emailing them every day. So frustrated.

Bill


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I would just continue what you're doing an email back. It's most likely some sort of glitch. It's just a shame you can't speak to a csr, which I believe would solve any problem quicker, then the back and forth emails.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] (try that)


----------

